# VPS - 1GB RAM 100GB Storage 1000Mbps Network 2TB Bandwidth Instant Setup $7.95/Month



## SilverKnightTech (May 24, 2013)

Silver Knight Technologies, is running a blowout sale on our OpenVZ VPS Plans.

* 24/7/365 Support and Monitoring
* 8 Core Xeon Servers
* RAID Array
* Free Off Server Backups
* Instant Reboots
* Instant OS Reloads
* Almost 200 OS Templates
* No Contracts of Setup Fees
* Full Root Access


*Blowout Plan*
------------
>> Guaranteed RAM: 1024 MB
>> RAID Storage: 100 GB's
>> Network Speed: 1000 Mbps
>> Bandwidth: 2 TB's
>> Dedicated IP's: 1 IPv4
>> Full Root Access
>> Las Vegas Datacenter
>> Instant Setup
>> $7.95/Month
Read More  | Order Now

To Many OS/Template choices to list: See Full List Here:

*Upgrades/Addon's:*
-----------------

*Bandwidth:*
10 Mbps Unmetered: $49/Month
100 Mbps Unmetered: $299/Month
1000 Mbps Unmetered: $799/Month

*cPanel Control Panel:*
cPanel: $15.00/Month
cPanel / Fantastico: $20.00/Month
cPanel / Softaculous: $17.00/Month

*Off Server Backup Storage:*
1 GB:  Free/Included with order.
10 GB's: $5.95/Month
50 GB's: $17.95/Month
100 GB's $29.95/Month
500 GB's $69.95/Month

Extra IP's: $1.50/Month Each

*Q:* How long does it take to setup a VPS?
*A:* VPS's are setup within 60 seconds of ordering, ALL upgrades, addons, and backup storage space will be added during normal business hours.

*Q:* What type of servers are these VPS's hosted on?
*A:* All our servers are Supermicros with at least 4 - 8 Cores, and 16 - 32 GB's of RAM.

*Q:* What type of content can I host?  
*A:* The following is NOT allowed on our network.  Pirating, Warez, Child Porn, IRC, Hate Sites.
Legal Adult Content is allowed, and legal torrents as well.

*Q:* What about email lists, or newsletters?
*A:* We take a zero tolerance stance against sending of unsolicited e-mail, bulk emailing, and spam.


----------

